# New 35g Crayfish setup Long post!



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

I recently decided to take down my community tank and create a specialized tank just for crayfish. The male I have is wild caught from a stream that has dried up in my backyard. 

There were about forty crayfish in the drainage end of the stream where it travels under a road. The water was all gone except for a small puddle where they were all piled up. Normally a crayfish will dig down deep into the mud and wait out the dry weather but unfortunately the area these crawfish had become trapped in had a concrete bottom! I caught as many as I could and relocated them further up stream and decided to keep one beat up looking male. It is legal in my state to keep crayfish for aquarium use with the exception of two endangered species. Between the two species stranded in the dry stream I chose the Louisiana swamp crayfish.

Originally I had planned to keep a pair but soon he proved to aggressive and I had to release the female.

First setup looked like this:









This tree stump decoration was his favorite but it was too small for him to fit in easily lol

























It was functional but not very well laid out. I had to be very careful to preserve the cycle as much as possible from the previous setup and water changes everyday were a must. Crayfish are very sensitive to ammonia!

The tank soon got a redesign and I like the decorations much better this way:









Crayfish are not very scared of people at all. He is constantly threatening me lol









Crayfish make really amazing pets. I was very surprised to see how much personality he has and how brave he is. i expected him to hide all the time but he is always exploring! I named him Ebirah after the Godzilla movie monster 

Thanks for reading about my crayfish adventure!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

haha really cute!! I love that last pic.

I am a sucker for any animal with a big attitude  He looks very entertaining!


----------



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

Heh yes he has plenty of tough guy attitude!! He fought me all morning while I vacuumed the tank then I gave him a green pea he calmed down a little lol


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Look at all of that attitude! Aaah, you're making me miss my crayfish, haha. They were for a science experiment to measure growth based on food...they weren't as impressive as this guy, though! Love his colors, and those are some very impressive claws!

Beautiful tank, too!


----------

